# Malles erste Kaskade



## DerMalle (19. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine erste Kaskade, die ich gebaut habe. 

Ziel war es, eine leise und relativ leistungsstarke Kompressorkühlung für meine CPU zu bauen. 

Erstmal die Komponenten:

1. Stufe


 Aspera NEK2150GK
 Rivacold 2,84kW Verflüssiger
 EBM Axiallüfter S4E 300-AP26-37/S
 PWT Danfoss B3-012-15-3.0-H
 Danfoss TS2N
 R404A
 Dixell XR20C
 Sammler 3,1L Roller
 Manometer ND/HD Wigam ML60xxC4FA
 Filtertrockner Alco 82s
 Schauglas Alco MIA M06


2. Stufe


 Aspera NEK2150GK
 R1150
 Ölabscheider 5540/4 12mm Castel
 Ausdehnungsgefäß 3,1L Roller
 Manometer HD/HD Wigam ML60xxC4FA
 Kapillarrohr (TC-36 0,9mm ca. 3,2m)
 KP5 Danfoss
 Edelstahlwellrohr DN12
 Geflechtsschaluch XL schwarz
 Temperatursensor (Hanna Instruments Typ K 3m -200°C bis 400°C)
Erstmal ein paar Bilder zum anfüttern:

Temperaturfühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LeChuck Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manometer und Temperaturregler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edelstahlwellrohr und Kapillarrohr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2,84kW Verflüssiger/Enthitzer plus EBM Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drehzahlsteller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kleinkram"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ölabscheider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sammler und Ausdehnungsgefäß (16 !!! Jahre alt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdampfer (nackt  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war es erstmal für heute. Mehr Bilder gibt´s dann morgen. 

Noch ein paar Details:



 Gehäuse in silber-metallic gepulvert
 Drücke 1. Stufe 0,3bar Niederdruck; 13bar Hochdruck
 Drücke 2. Stufe 0bar Niederdruck; 18bar Hochdruck


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Hey Malle 

Schön dass du hier mal vorbeischaust  Könntest du bitte noch die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## DerMalle (19. Juni 2009)

Jawohl, alles erledigt. Hat etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Schicke Komponenten  Was hastn für die Einzelteile ca. gezahlt?


----------



## DerMalle (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn man alles neu kaufen würde (die Verdichter, den Sammler, das Ausdehnungsgefäß und den Drehzahlsteller waren teilweise gebraucht), waren die reinen Materialkosten ohne Kältemittel bei knapp unter 2000€. 

Da ich alles selber gemacht habe (ausser Gehäuse und Pulverbeschichtung), blieben die Kosten im Rahmen.


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist natürlich schon ordentlich aber für so eine Kaskade Ok.


----------



## DerMalle (20. Juni 2009)

Danke  

Ich hab einfach für die "gebrauchten" Komponenten die aktuellen Preise eingerechnet. Das kommt schon ungefähr hin. 

Aber wie gesagt, das ist ohne Kältemittel und Arbeitslohn. 
Kältemittel würde ich auf weiter 100 bis 150€ schätzen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (20. Juni 2009)

da fehlen aber noch paar bilder


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2009)

Jep. Paar Bilder von der fertigen Kaskade wären nice


----------



## rabit (20. Juni 2009)

Boah...
Was für n PC kühlste denn damit?


----------



## derNetteMann (20. Juni 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Boah...
> Was für n PC kühlste denn damit?




Ich vermute mal ganz stark einen i7 

Klasse arbeit Malle


----------



## Axim (20. Juni 2009)

Sieht spannend aus
Wie funktioniert denn so eine Kaskade? Ich kenn den Begriff sonst nur aus dem Bereich Hochspannung ^^


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2009)

Im Prinzip nicht anders als eine Klimaanlage oder ein Kühlschrank

Der Kompressor verdichtet das Kältemittel (gasförmig) welches dann erwärmt zum Verflüssiger/Enthitzer gelangt und dort verflüssigt/abgekühlt wird. 

Um das flüssige Gas wieder zu verdampfen benötigt man Wärme welche dann der Wärmequelle (z.B. CPU) entzogen wird, wodurch diese gekühlt wird. 

Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut damit aus aber das müsste das grobe Prinzip sein. Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

@Patrickclouds

Kommen gleich noch ein paar Bilder.  

@derNetteMann

Momentan nur noch den i7. Da aber der Halter des Verdampfers für alle Sockel geeignet ist, bin ich da sehr flexibel..  

@Axim

Eine Kaskade funktioniert wie zwei Kühlschränke in Serie geschaltet.
Der erste Kreislauf kühlt den zweiten Kreislauf runter, wodurch man mit der zweiten Stufe tiefere Temperaturen erreichen kann. 
Es funktioniert aber nur, wenn man auch unterschiedliche Kältemittel nutzt. 
Deswegen werden auch Kältemittel eingesetzt, die einen sehr niedrigen Siedepunkt haben. 

Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung der möglichen Kältemittel:



R23 -82°C
R170 -88°C
R1150 -105°C
R14 -128°C
R50 -161°C
Jetzt kommen wieder Bilder:

Sauber eingelassene Manometer (wurden von hinten mit angeschweißten Gewinde verschraubt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Wasserbad gelöteter Plattenwärmetauscher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärmetauscher in Verflüssiger und Enthitzer aufgeteilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertige Anlage rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertige Anlage links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdampfer mit alter Halterung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasttest bei 240W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Last:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es qualmt  : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch die Dämmung der Saugleitungen verbessern.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

Könntest du theoretisch auch eine GPU Kühlen?
Also ich meine, gibt es dafür einen "Aufsatz"?


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Man müsste sich einen Aufsatz bauen. Machbar ist das schon.


----------



## Axim (21. Juni 2009)

Oha, das ist ja durchaus beeindruckend. Aber mir wär sowas eindeutig zu teuer ^^
2000 €uronen für ne Kühlung, wo isch schon bei den 60€ für nen Megahalems aufm Zahnfleisch gehe ^^


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Ist für mich günstiger, als jede Woche Trockeneis zu bestellen.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

Der war gut!^^ Ist das dein ernst?^^


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, etwas teurer ist die Kaskade schon. 
Hat aber den ungeschlagenen Vorteil, das ich benchen kann, wann ich will und so lange ich will. 
Erst vor zwei Wochen über 17h am Stück die Kiste laufen lassen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2009)

hi malle
was machst du so beruflich..


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Kälteanlagenbauermeister in Spe


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2009)

ok das ist super

wen dein gerät leiser und leistungsstärker als vapochill und co ist 
dan würde ich gern ein gerät von dir haben wollen.


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Ich baue keine Anlagen. Durch die Meisterschule hab ich kein Werkzeug usw. mehr. 

Leistungsstärker auf jeden Fall. 
Leiser nicht unbedingt. Aber ein Ultra Kaze 3000 ist lauter.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Die Temps sind verdampt tief. Ich finde das auch besser als Dice. Wäre es nicht möglich die Grafikkarte und die CPU zukühlen oder geht das nur mit einem Schlauch.


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Danke. 

Das geht nur mit recht großen Aufand, da die Last auf beiden Verdampfern gleich sein muss.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2009)

Achso. Das würde nur richtig gehen wenn man zwei Kaskaden hat. Aber ich denke das du das nicht tuhen wirst. Wenn du mal richtig Benchst kannst du dir ja einen Pot für deine Graka bauen und die mit Trockeneis versorgen.


----------



## 4ng3ldust (21. Juni 2009)

Ich finde deine Anlage immer wieder saustark 

Da muss ich mich mit meiner Single Stage immer wieder verstecken, aber ich denke demnächst komme ich kaum um eine Kaskade herum oder zumindest eine Single Stage, die für 240W ausgelegt ist.


----------



## DerMalle (21. Juni 2009)

Ich sag dir bescheid, wenn ich mir was größeres baue. Dann hab ich evtl eine übrig.


----------

